# Imperial Commercial Cooking Ranges



## lv-mouthpiece (Mar 7, 2004)

Has anyone had experience with the Imperial Commercial Cooking Equipment Company products? They make a 61" home unit that I am considering but would like to learn more from a user.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Some of our kitchens at CCA have Imperial stoves. I would not recommend them for commercial applications because they cannot take the abuse like a Wolfe or a Montague can. However, for home use they would probably be OK. I'm not familiar with the Imperial residential model and how it may differ from the commercial model so I cannot give a difinitive answer to your question. You may want to ask the folks at Imperial what, if any differences there are.

Jock


----------

